# FritzBox 3170 mit Drucker...



## Tjerk (26. September 2009)

Hallo, ich nutze eine FritzBox 3170 die ja nun auch einen USB port für drucker hat. Man kann den als Fernanschluss oder Netzwerkdrucker nutzen was bei mir leider nicht geht.
Ich nutze windows 7 und bekomme meinen Samsung ML 2240 nicht zum laufen als netzwerkdrucker oder auch als fernanschluss. AVM support habe ich durch und die FAQ auch bei avm was nix brachte. Die FritzBox erkennt den drucker rchtig nur bekomme ich den nicht zum laufen. 

Hat jemand schon erfahrung gemacht mit win 7 und drucker über FritzBox?
Oder hat wer noch eine idee dazu?

gruß carsten


----------



## Imens0 (26. September 2009)

Ich hab gestern zum 2. mal versucht meinen HP Photosmart D6100 über die Fritzbox 7141 anzuschließen. Nach langem hin und her hab ichs hinbekommen, indem ich den Drucker erst lokal an jeden PC angeschlossen habe. Da installiert er sich ja von alleine. Und dann hab ich ihn wieder an die Fritzbox geklemmt und am PC rechtsklick auf den installierten USB Drucker und dann bei den Eigenschaften bei "Anschluss" einen neuen hinzugefügt. Da wählst du dann TCP/IP aus und machst das Ding durch. Bei der Adresse dann entwerder "fritz.box" (ohne ") oder die IP 192.168.178.1 eigeben. Dann hats bei mir geklappt. Bei der Fritzbox muss der USB Fernanschluss aber deaktiviert sein. Die vorgehensweiße hat bei XP und Vista geklappt und ich denke bei Win7 wird sich nicht so viel geändert haben.


----------



## StonedBeer (26. September 2009)

Servus,

was heißt denn zum Laufen? Kannst du den Drucker auf deinem Rechner sehen, nur nicht drucken? Kannst du keine Druckertreiber installieren?

Grüße


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

Naja bevor du den Drucker einmal überall anschließt, kannst du ihm doch auch gleich als neuen Drucker mit "TCP/IP-Anschluss" einrichten oder nicht? Ich muss zugeben ich hab das mit den Druckern noch nie probiert...

so far


----------



## Imens0 (26. September 2009)

So hab ichs auch probiert. Ich hab auch den Druckertreiber von der HP Homepage installiert aber es hat einfach erst geklappt als der PC den Drucker selbst installiert hat. Bei XP auf jeden Fall. Bei meinem Vista Laptop hats glaube ich auch so funktioniert aber ich bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Tjerk (26. September 2009)

also ich habe in erst als usb drucker benutzt jetzt hat aber meine frau auch einen pc und möchte drucken können. Also drucker an die fritzbox und neuen anschluss hinzufügen als tcp/ip wie es auch beschrieben ist. Fernanschluss ist aus aber ich kann nix drucken warum ka....
Die box erkennt ihn richtig


----------



## Imens0 (26. September 2009)

kannst du vom ersten pc drucken wo der drucker schonmal angeschlossen war? hast du den Anschluss auf TCP/IP geändert? und die IP eingegeben?


----------



## Tjerk (26. September 2009)

also bis jetzt versuche ich es nur von meinen pc aus und ich habe die ip eingegeben oder auch nur fritz.box verwendet aber nix geht. Unter windows 7 habe ich auch drucker im netzwerk freigegeben und auch so geht nix


----------



## Imens0 (26. September 2009)

ah, da fällt mir noch was ein. die firewall muss den Port 9100 aufmachen. vielleicht liegts da dran?


----------



## Tjerk (26. September 2009)

jo hab ich auf aber geht nix


----------



## Tjerk (26. September 2009)

so jetzt hab ichs geschaft und es liegt nur an windows 7 ist echt blöd da nen netzwerkdrucker zum laufen zu bewegen^^


----------



## Imens0 (26. September 2009)

was war der fehler?


----------

